# ASUS M4A89GTD  vs MSI 890FXA-GD70 for AMD Phenom II X6 1055t



## bkarankar (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi All,

i am confuse to decide Mobo

ASUS M4A89GTD  OR MSI 890FXA-GD70 for AMD Phenom II X6 1055t.

both cost me approx same.

please let me know your view on this.

Thanks
Bhupesh


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 1, 2010)

The ASUS M4A89 GTD PRO at 10,300 is a better choice..

Reason being that this has hybrid crossfire support whereas MSI 890FXA GD70 has just crossfire... which means you can use your HD5870 in crossfire with the HD4290 IGP and the case of MSI you can't do that..
Both of these boards have similar offerings like SATA6GB/s and USB 3.0 but the ASUS mobo has an Overclocking switch for instant safe over clocking...

Also it is 600 bucks cheaper than MSI

BTW for what purpose are you planning to use this.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 1, 2010)

^^and you are wrong here. hybrid CF is between igp and very low end cards.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 1, 2010)

Read ur post in the original thread...if u are gonna use multi GPU cards later then maybe MSI would be apt as it has 5 x PCI Express 2.0 x16 slots as compared to ASUS with 2 (x16 or x8, x8)...

But still i will prefer the ASUS board over MSI...

If you have trouble refer to 

Newegg.com - ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 AM3 AMD 890GX HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard
Newegg.com - MSI 890FXA-GD70 AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^and you are wrong here. hybrid CF is between igp and very low end cards.



OOPS..my mistake...
JAS is right and 5850 DOES NOT support hybrid crossfire...BUT still the ASUS board is better than the MSI one


----------



## bkarankar (Nov 2, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> Read ur post in the original thread...if u are gonna use multi GPU cards later then maybe MSI would be apt as it has 5 x PCI Express 2.0 x16 slots as compared to ASUS with 2 (x16 or x8, x8)...
> 
> But still i will prefer the ASUS board over MSI...
> 
> ...




Hey, sorry to disturb your, but i am not going to use 5850 with this system, ill buy new GPU (most probably 6850 1 GB GDDR5 256 bit) for this.

my first priority use is GAME and then few software testing or practice like Exchange, Share Point, DPM, Office Cummunication server, Asterisk etc.

i can run those server on P IV Machine, so no need to discuss about this. i just need to build this system that can i play each and every game for next three year.

Thanks for your help, your really appreciate your support.



bkarankar said:


> JAS is right and 5850 DOES NOT support hybrid crossfire...BUT still the ASUS board is better than the MSI one.



but what is the reason behind this, can you please explain me.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 2, 2010)

If you want to play every games in the coming 3 years, better get a HD 6870 or HD 5870. HD 6850 is a mid range card designed to compete against GTX 460 768 MB. It is better performer than GTX 460, 768 MB whereas HD 6870 is better than HD 5850.

And regarding your query, I didn't get the exact question, are you asking why Hybrid crossfire is not possible with HD 5850 or why the ASUS mobo is better.


----------



## bkarankar (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey, 


after checking few review and boards, i decide with ASUS

now, i decide those config

*AMD Phenom II X6 1055t
M4A89GTD PRO/USB3 
8 GB (4 GB * 2 ) memory Corsair *

i already has
500 GB HDD
DVD Writer
22" Monitor
zebronics ZEB - 500 W Power Supply *Is this sufficient *
system cabinet 

and ill buy a good GPU letter. and if required then ill upgrade ram to 16 GB in future (For Virtual machines).

let me know your view on this


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 2, 2010)

You have posted the same query in the other thread so answered it there and do not create multiple threads for the same query..


----------



## bkarankar (Nov 2, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> You have posted the same query in the other thread so answered it there and do not create multiple threads for the same query..



oops, what is ur reply.

Hey,

Thanks to you all,

i finalized my config as:

AMD Phenom II X6 1055t
ASUS M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
8 GB Corsair DDR3 1600 Memory

ill buy ATI 6870 GDDR5 1 GB 256 Bit after two month. i place order on today evening.

Thanks 
Bhupesh


----------



## bkarankar (Nov 8, 2010)

Cilus said:


> If you want to play every games in the coming 3 years, better get a HD 6870 or HD 5870. HD 6850 is a mid range card designed to compete against GTX 460 768 MB. It is better performer than GTX 460, 768 MB whereas HD 6870 is better than HD 5850.
> 
> And regarding your query, I didn't get the exact question, are you asking why Hybrid crossfire is not possible with HD 5850 or why the ASUS mobo is better.



hi,

now, i am looking for GPU, hows Radeon HD 6870 and will this support on M4A89GTD pro usb3.

which manufacturer is better for gpu. ASUS or any other.

let me know your view.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 8, 2010)

6870 is a very good card..but now gtx 470 costs around 14k which is close to the price of 6870..u can go for gtx470 instead of 6870..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 8, 2010)

^^performance wise same. so why spend on hot power hungry gtx470!


----------

